# Wingshooter RH review/mod



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello SSF friends!! Hope your´re all right 

About a week ago I received my RH slingshot from master Roger! I need to say that this slingshot is awesome!!!

When I receive it the first impressions was that it was a realy well made slingshot, the cocobolo handle is realy to my taste, it´s not one of those "glass" finished, it was realy well sanded and the grip was realy secure...the attatchment method was my favourite of all the slingshots I´ve tried, the perfection to me would be if they are just a touch bigger, I think they are about 25mm, if they are like 30mm would be perfect, but thats just me, usual no one use bands more than 1inch wide.

The stainless steel is well polished and dont have any sharp edges!

After one week of shooting I have of course made some mods for a better personal fit... I have replaced the plastic cap of the handle and I made a cork one that looks realy cool and allows the slingshot to rotate perfectly 

Then I put a litle piece of fiber optic in the line of the bands secure with tape, and let me tell you that it realy improved my accuracy, specialy in night shooting! it realy helps getting the target in line with the bands 

It´s a great slingshot and I realy recommend it to every one, I never like hammer grib but this slingshot is completly another game!!

Here are some bad pics showing the modifications!



























Cheers!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great job looks good :wave:


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks again bigron lol


----------

